# שאלת אחרי חתונה- חשבון בנק משותף



## מיכל נווה (12/1/13)

שאלת אחרי חתונה- חשבון בנק משותף 
היי, יש לי שאלה שאנחנו מתמודדות איתה בימים האחרונים.
החתונה עוד 4.5 חודשים ורצינו לדעת מה עשיתם עם חשבונות הבנק שלכם אחרי החתונה?
אנחנו גרות יחד אבל לכל אחת יש עדיין חשבון שלה (כל אחת משלמת שכר דירה משלה אבל דברים בבית יחד, לא מתחשבנות בכלל)

האם פותחים חשבון בנק משותף ומאחדים את שני החשבונות לחשבון אחד?
האם כל אחת נשארת עם החשבון שלה?
איפה שמתם את הכסף שנכנס מהחתונה??
האם עברתם לבנק משותף אם הייתם בשני בנקים שונים??? 

מבולבלות


----------



## josie1986 (12/1/13)

איחדנו חשבונות 
שנינו באותו בנק והוא פשוט עבר לחשבון שלי (יש לי מספר יותר יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). את החשבון שלו הוא יסגור בקרוב.

אני לא חושבת שיש כללים... חלק מהאנשים המליצו לנו לאחד וחלק המליצו להמשיך בחשבונות נפרדים. החלטנו לאחד כי לא ראינו סיבה אמיתית להחזיק שני חשבונות וגם כי כשיש חשבון אחד מן הסתם יש חסכון בעמלות ודברים כאלה.
אנחנו לפני החתונה, אז גם בהפקדת המתנות אני מאמינה שיהיה יותר קל.


----------



## daimond1 (12/1/13)

כל אחד נשאר עם החשבון שלו 
שנינו באותו הבנק עם חשבונות שונים.
הכסף מהחתונה שימש לתשלום עבור החתונה, אם נשאר משהו הוא עבר לחיסכון.


----------



## Bobbachka (12/1/13)

אנחנו נשארנו עם חשבונות נפרדים... 
גם אנחנו כמוכן ניהלנו לפני (ואחרי) החתונה 2 חשבונות נפרדים ולא התחשבנו בכלל.

הויכוח על חשבון משותף או נפרד הגיע אצלנו לרמות של כעס, תסכול ובכי מאחר ואני גדלתי בבית בו היה חשבון משותף מאז מתמיד ובעלי גדל בבית בו היו חשבונות נפרדים.
היה לי מאוד קשה להתמודד עם הסוגיה כי חשבתי שחשבון משותף הוא הבסיס למשפחה מאוחדת, אבל בעלי קונטרול פריק מטורף לגבי הכסף שלו והוא לא מוכן לחיות בחוסר ודאות לגבי מה קורה לו בחשבון. מאחר ואני לא מוכנה לדווח על כל קניה שעשיתי (על אף שאיני בזבזנית כלל וכלל) או להרגיש יסורי מצפון כי "בזבזתי" מכספינו המשותף- בנתיים החלטנו שהחשבונות יהיו נפרדים ונכון להיום זה לא משפיע בשום צורה שהיא על החיים שלנו.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (12/1/13)

אנחנו נשאיר את המצב כמו שהוא כנראה 
וכל אחד יישאר בחשבון שלו ונעשה מה שההורים שלי עשו וזה עובד מעולה.... פשוט מוסיפים את השני לחשבון.
בינינו, בימים כאלה שהגירושים כל כך גבוהים, צריך לחשוב על הסיכוי הקטן ממש פיצי פיצפון מיני סיכוי אפסי,
אבל סיכוי קיים, לגירושים. ובמקרה כזה להפריד את החשבונות אחר כך מחדש וכמה מגיע לכל אחד יהיה לדעתי אפילו יותר מגעיל ומשאיר טעם רע בפה ולעוד הרבה זמן אחרי...
חוץ מזה תמיד טוב שיש עוד חשבון לדעתי, במיוחד כשמשפחה שלמה תלויה בכסף הזה, אם משהו נתקע באחד, אבד הכספומט, לא יודעת מה, יש גיבוי.  קשה לי לכמת את העמלות אבל לא נראה לי שזה כזה חוסך בטירוף שזה עילה לסגור חשבון. 
ההורים שלי למשל מחלקים ביניהם את ההוצאות בהוראות קבע לפי מה שכל אחד מסוגל לשאת, ובמידת הצורך משלמים עם האשראי של השני או מוציאים צ'ק ואחרי זה עושים העברות אם נוצר מינוס. 
לדעתי בזוג שלא "מתחשבן" וזה כמובן דורש ששני הצדדים יהיו חכמים כלכלית ושאפשר לסמוך עליהם, אין שום מניעה להישאר בחשבון הקיים.


----------



## yulka303 (13/1/13)

אפשר שאלה? 
מה קורה במקרה שמחליטים לקנות משהו רציני? כמו אוטו או חופשה בחו"ל?


----------



## מנגו חצוף (13/1/13)

חוסכים בצד... 
הרגל מגונה שלמדתי מההורים שלי ואני מאוד אשמח ליישם אותו,
דברים יקרים כמו נסיעה לחול, אוטו, שיפוץ, או כל דבר שהוא לא עיניין של חיים או מוות מעכשיו לעכשיו- פשוט חוסכים לו מראש.
אם ההורים שלי רצו לשפץ את הבית ב 20 אלף שקל, הם פשוט שמו בצד במשך שנתיים, פשוט פתחו פק"מ וכל חודש העבירו סכום משתנה כמיטב יכולתם ורק לאחר שנצבר כל הכסף הם עשו את השיפוץ. כנ"ל עם נסיעה שנתית לחו"ל, חוסכים כל השנה בצד, ואז עם הכסף הזה משלמים. שיטה מעולה אגב, הם כמעט לא במינוס ככה. וזה פשוט מאוד, כשאין- לא קונים. וההורים שלי בכלל לא עשירים. בכלל לא. ועדיין חיים כמו מלכים


----------



## yael rosen (13/1/13)

את מתכוונת לפרוצדורה של שני חשבונות? 
למי שיש יותר בחשבון - משלמים ממנו
ואפשר שהשני יעביר לו כסף לחשבון

למשל, אני שילמתי את כרטיסי הטיסה לירח הדבש,
הוא הזמין את המלון,
ביחד הוצאנו כסף לאוכל 

אין מה לנהל חשבונאות, כי גם ככה אם אחד החשבונות נכנס למינוס או לבעיות, השני מיד מעביר לו.


----------



## yulka303 (13/1/13)

לא יודעת, ההתעסקות הזאת בלהעביר כספים 
אחד לשני מרגיש לי כמו להתחשבן על כל שטות.. לא מצליחה להתחבר לעניין של חשבונות נפרדים..


----------



## yael rosen (13/1/13)

רק להבהיר 
אין פה עניין של התחשבנות, ממש לא.
רק עניין טכני.. למשל, אם הוא הגיע לקצה מסגרת האשראי, או חרג ממנה, אני אעביר לו כסף כדי שהבנק לא יבוא ויאכל אותו, ולהפך.
אני דווקא אוהבת לשמור על העצמאות שלי, ולא יודעת להסביר למה אני לא אוהבת חשבון משותף..
כאילו מצד אחד, אם אנחנו כבר לא מתחשבנים על כלום (בערך מהשבוע השני לזוגיות שלנו), אז מה אכפת לנו לפתוח חשבון אחד מסודר.
ומצד שני, לא מצאתי עדיין סיבה להכנס לחשבון אחד.. גם ככה משכנתא לא ניקח..


----------



## ZimmerTLV (13/1/13)

אני איתך. 
גם בקשר לחשבון וגם בקשר למשכנתא. 

ברור לי שעדיף מבחינת עמלות וסידורים לאחד, אבל בינתיים נוח לי ככה, בחשבון משלי עם הכסף שלי. ובעלי הכי מפרגן בעולם, זה לא קשור להתחשבנויות, זה משהו פסיכולוגי של עצמאות..


----------



## yael rosen (13/1/13)

אולי הנושא היחיד שלא הצלחתי שלא הצלחתי לסגור 
עם עצמי.

היתרון היחיד שראיתי לחשבון משותף, הוא שזה נוח יותר בתכנון ובתשלומי החתונה - מקום אחד אליו מכניסים את הצ'קים, מקום אחד ממנו משלמים. 
לא עשינו את זה ובאמת כמעט נכנסנו לברוך אמיתי.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לא ברור לי לגמרי למה, אבל אני לא רוצה לאחד חשבונות.. 
עשיתי סקר מסביבי וניסיתי להבין למה בכל זאת טוב לעשות את זה
אבל שום דבר לא הצליח להפיג את התחושה שאני פשוט רוצה שהמקום הזה יישאר פרטי, למרות שאין ספק שהרבה יותר נוח אחרת..
בקיצור, איזה כיף שפתחת שרשור כזה, כי אני עדיין לא הגעתי להבנה בנושא הזה..


----------



## FayeV (13/1/13)

אני לגמרי איתך 
שנינו לא ממש מבינים מה היתרון הפרקטי באיחוד חשבונות. כמובן שעל הוצאות גדולות אנחנו מחליטים ביחד, אבל כמו שאמרת, נחמד לי שהמקום הזה נשאר פרטי, במיוחד כי אף אחד מאיתנו הוא לא בזבזן מטורף, כך שלא צריך "לשמור" על אף אחד.
בנוסף, עם חשבון משותף קשה מאוד לקנות מתנה לבן הזוג


----------



## yael rosen (13/1/13)

שלא לדבר על 
להחזיק מאהב...


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (13/1/13)

אני מצאתי הרבה יתרונות בפתיחת חשבון משותף 
כך למשל תמיד יש מעקב של אחד מאיתנו על החשבון וכרטיסי אשראי כך אנחנו יותר מעורבים במה שנעשה שם. קורה לא פעם שיש תשלומים שצריך להפסיק וטוב שמישהו מאיתנו שם לב לזה בזמן.
דבר שני- אני גילתי על עצמי שלמרות שיש לנו את אותה הראייה הכלכלית בידיוק מאז שפתחנו חשבון משותף אני הרבה יותר חושבת לפני שאני מוציאה כסף ולא כי אני ״בזבזנית״ אלא כי אני רואה מול העיניים את הצרכים שלנו בתור משפחה מאשר את הדברים הקטנים שאני לא ממש צריכה. 
דבר שלישי- לנו שאנחנו מרווחים משכורות יחסית נמוכות הרבה יותר קל לנו לאחד אותם לחשבון אחד וממנו לחסום כך למשל אם יש לאחד מאיתנו הוצאה גדולה באותו חודש זה לא מונע מאיתנו לשים כסף בחיסכון.


----------



## Olga1986 (13/1/13)

תשובה לא רומנטית בעליל 
להבדיל מההורים שלי שהתחתנו כשהיו זאטוטים- אנחנו כבר הספקנו לחיות חיים עצמאיים ולהתרגל לפרטיות הכלכלית שלנו, אם אפשר לקרוא לה כך. יחד עם זאת, במקרה הספציפי שלי, אני לא חושבת שאהיה מסוגלת להמשיך לחיות עם חשבונות נפרדים לאורך זמן, מבלי להתמרמר.
מדוע?
אני ממש לא בן אדם בזבזן. רחוקה מאוד מלהיות כזו, אבל לבן הזוג שלי יש לעתים תפיסות אינפנטיליות בנוגע להוצאת כסף. לדוגמא: 
בגדים (עבור עצמו) הם הוצאה מיותרת. הם משהו ש"מופיע" לבד בארון (אמא קונה, בת הזוג קונה). 
מייבש כביסה? מיותר! הרי עוד מעט הקיץ יחזור. 
נעליים? יש לו כבר זוג קרוע, למה צריך אחד נוסף? 
שטיחונים לאמבטיה? (הוא: "מה זה? עכשיו את סתם ממציאה חפצים"). 
מצעים נורמאליים? סיר בישול גדול? לוקסוס.
אלה דוגמאות מהחודש האחרון בלבד.
הוא לא יתקמצן על מתנה, בילוי או טיול, אבל כל מה שקשור לביגוד הכרחי או תחזוקת הבית- הוא נחרד.
בשורה התחתונה? ברור לי שאם יוולד לנו ילד, אני זו שאמצא את עצמי קונה לו דברים, בדיוק כפי שהחלק שלי בתחזוקת הבית היה גדול בהרבה משלו. אני לא מעוניינת לנהל מולו פנקסנות כל החיים, לכן יהיה נוח בהרבה אם יהיה חשבון משותף.


----------



## הבשית (13/1/13)

גם לנו הייתה התלבטות 
שנבעה בעיקר מכך שאני סטודנטית, ובעלי מרוויח הרבה יותר ממני כרגע, ולפי הסטטיסטיקות סביר שהוא ימשיך להרוויח יותר ממני. מאוד לא רציתי להרגיש כאילו אני חיה על חשבונו. 
בסוף, אחרי שיחות עם כל מיני חברות נשואות החלטתי לאחד. הסיבה הייתה בעיקר פרקטית - התשלומים לספקים בחתונה. אבל בנוסף לכך, נראה לי חבל לשלם עמלות כפולות על שני חשבונות, וגם נראה לנו חשוב לתכנן יחד את משק הבית שלנו ואת התכניות שלנו לעתיד. וזה נראה לנו יותר קשה לעשות עם שני חשבונות נפרדים. אצלי גם היה לזה פן תרפויטי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שנים לא הסכמתי שבן הזוג ישלם עלי וכו', ועכשיו הבנתי שזה בסדר, ושכשהוא יחזור ללמוד אז אני אשא קצת יותר בנטל, והבנזוג לא יצטרך להרגיש על זה רע.
בנוסף, לפני החתונה חתמנו על הסכם ממון, שבין השאר מעגן את נושא חלוקת הכסף במקרה של גירושים. זה די פתר מבחינתנו את החשש הזה. ואגב - מאוד ממליצה לכולן/ם לעשות הסכם כזה. זה אולי לא נעים ולא כיף לחשוב על זה כרגע, אבל מניסיונם של אחרים אני יכולה להעיד שבמקרה של גירושים, לא עלינו, זה חוסך המון חוסר נעימות (במקרה הטוב; הטלת רפש ותשלומי הון עתק לעורכי דין במקרה הרע).


----------



## ronitvas (13/1/13)

בדיוק מה שרציתי להוסיף 
לדיון המעניין הזה. 
באמת מעניין לראות איך חושבים ואיך מתנהלים בנושאים כלכליים
אנחנו בהתחלה הוספנו אחד את השני לחשבונות. כשעברנו לצפון סגרנו את שני החשבונות ופתחנו אחד משותף
והוא קיים עד היום בארץ. 
פה פתחנו אחד משותף, אבל בתוך החשבון הזה אתה יכול ליצור חשבונות נפרדים
באופן כללי לכל תת חשבון אתה צריך זכות חתימה בנפרד
כך שהעסק שלי הוא תת חשבון אבל לגילי אין אפשרות לגעת בו, אלא בהסכמתי כמובן
הדבר שרציתי להוסיף זה הסכם ממון
אנחנו לא עשינו כי שנינו היינו תפרנים, אבל זאת טעות, מכיוון שבחוזה הזה נהוג הרבה פעמים להכניס מה קורה כשיש ילדים וכסף משותף וכדומה 
כשעושים את זה מתוך אהבה, כבוד ואיכפתיות אחד מהשני, חס וחלילה בגירושים, שלרוב הערכים האלה נמחקים, יש משהו שמעגן את ה״שפיות״


----------



## grkld012 (13/1/13)

שרשור מעולה - נושא חם מאוד 
חתונה שלנו בעוד חודש וחצי לפני כחודשיים כבר צרפתי את בן זוגי לחשבון שלי כי אני עובדת מדינה ויש לי את כל התנאים. בן זוגי נמצא בשלבים של סגירת חשבון שלו. אבל אני חייבת להודות שגם אם לא הייתי מצרפת אותו לחשבון שלי בכל מקרה היינו פותחים חשבון משותף. שכרנו דירה 4 חודשים לפני שאיחדנו חשבונות ומבחינה כספית זה פשוט לא כיף!!! ממש מיציתי את זה ואם יכולתי לפתוח חשבון משותף עוד לפני - הייתי עושה את זה. שנינו לא אנשים בזבזניים ודי מחושבים וזה לא שעשינו התחשבנויות מי שילם על מה, אבל בפרוש זה היה מעצבן בכרטיס אשראי של מי משתמשים הפעם. חוץ מזה שהיה ממש קשה לנהל תקציב משפחה משתי חשבונות נפרדים.
אתם לא מבינות כמה זה מהנה עכשיו ונוח שהכול מתנהל מחשבון אחד.
בקיצור אני אישית ממליצה בחום.


----------



## niki86 (13/1/13)

מסכימה! 
כל כך מסכימה איתך בעניין הנוחיות... מאז שפתחנו את החשבון המשותף וכבר לא צריך לחשוב מי ישלם... פעם אני ופעם אתה... ומי שילם חשבון ומי בחודש הבא...כשהולכים לחתונה צ׳ק של מי לקחת... בהחלט מקל על החיים!


----------



## niki86 (13/1/13)

אצלנו אין התלבטות בכלל, 
וברור לשנינו, שאחרי החתונה נתנהל עם חשבון אחד בלבד.

מאז שעברנו לגור ביחד, פתחנו חשבון משותף, אליו כל אחד מכניס סכום זהה מדי חודש.
אנחנו מאוד מודעים ועוקבים אחרי כל ההוצאות שלנו.
אחרי החתונה כנראה שנשאר רק עם החשבון הזה.

אגב, להורים שלי תמיד היה חשבון משותף, ולהורים של בן הזוג חשבונות פרטיים. ועדיין לשנינו זה היה ברור מאליו כי נתנהל עם חשבון יחיד ומשותף. 
אני לא רואה איפה בחיי השיתוף שאנחנו בונים יחד יש מקום לחשבון נפרד... מה אני אעשה איתו? גם אם שנינו מרוויחים משכורת שהיא לא זהה, עדיין בחרנו לחיות יחד, ואני לא רואה כל טעם ב״כסף שלי״ ו״כסף שלך״ (ואני זו שמרוויחה יותר כרגע אגב...) הרי כל מה שנחליט לקנות בעתיד- גם אם זה משותף וגם אם זה ״בשבילי״ - ייעשה בהחלטה משותפת...

ממש מוזר לי להסביר את זה, כי אמנם אני יודעת שיש זוגות שבוחרים לחיות ככה, אבל לי זה לא נראה משהו שבכלל יש שאלה עליו. יכול להיות שזו תפיסה שונה של חיי הזוגיות.


----------



## scarlet moon (13/1/13)




----------



## רווקה מן המניין (13/1/13)

מסכימה איתך לחלוטין!


----------



## lanit (13/1/13)

אז כמה נקודות אצלנו 
אני כנראה אחזור על כמה דברים שנאמרו כאן, אבל מילא...
התחתנו כבר לפני כמה חודשים, אבל עם ההסכם ממון והחשבון המשותף התמהמהנו קצת. כרגע רוב ההתלבטות שלנו היא איפה לפתוח, כי אנחנו בבנקים שונים, וצריך לעשות סקר שוק מי מציע לנו מה, ועד כמה נוח לנו מיקום הסניף.
מבין שנינו, אני עובדת הרבה יותר עם חשבון הבנק באינטרנט, ויש לי צ'קים, אז זה מעביר הרבה מהתשלומים אליי. עם זאת, הבחור מרוויח יותר ממני, ויוצא כרגע שהוא צריך "להחזיר" לי על ההוצאות המשותפות, שלא לדבר על התחשבנויות של מי משלם במסעדה כי "אני העברתי כרטיס פעם קודמת". בקיצור- זה מאפשר שקיפות בחשבון הבנק, וזה שם עוד זוג עיניים על התנועות בחשבון.
יש משהו שמגדיר בעיניי "תא אחד" בזה שיש התנהלות פיננסית משותפת, ולא שלי-שלך.
ואם בכל זה לא השתכנעתי, ורצינו לעשות "דמי כיס" (לי לנעליים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ולו לגאדג'טים), אז בא דן אריאלי ושכנע אותי אחרת...
http://www.calcalist.co.il/local/articles/0,7340,L-3590876,00.html


----------



## goola8 (13/1/13)

בטח שמשותף 
אנחנו איחדנו עוד לפני שהיה דיבור על חתונה. החלטנו שאנחנו חיים יחד לעד ודואגים אחד לשני ולכן איחדנו חשבונות. נתחתן רק באוגוסט ואת האיחוד עשינו לפני יותר משנה. כך בזמנים בהם אני לא יכולה לעבוד כי אני סטודנטית אז עדיין אין בעיה של כסף ואין התחשבנות.

אני גדלתי בבית שהיה חשבון אחד וזה מאוד ברור מבחינתי. אגב, הכרתי 2 זוגות הורים עם חשבונות נפרדים ושניהם התגרשו...  זה נראה לי פשוט מוזר לא לבטוח אחד בשניה ברמה כזו.

מבחינתי איחוד החשבונות אמר הרבה יותר מהטבעת.

ובעניין הפרקטי יותר- אני הצטרפתי לחשבון שלו וסגרתי את שלי כי הבנק שלו יותר טוב. אפשר לומר שאני יותר "מנהלת" את החשבון כי זה באופי שלי אבל שניינו מאוד מעורבים ולא מציקים אחד לשניה (קוראים לזה אמון).  

שהיה בהצלחה!


----------



## niph (13/1/13)

אני ממש לא רציתי 
לאחד חשבונות.
כאילו, לא הייתה לי התנגדות לעשות את זה "מתישהו בעתיד", אבל הרעיון של לוותר על חשבון הבנק שלי ולתת דין וחשבון על כל קנייה קטנה די הלחיצה אותי.
קיצר, החצי השני די נפגע מזה. לטענתו אחרי החתונה אנחנו כבר משפחה, וההוצאות של כל אחד משליכות על שנינו, וצריך לנהל זאת בצורה מסודרת.
כמובן שהוא צודק, אבל עדיין...

בכל מקרה, אנחנו כנראה נאחד חשבונות וזהו. ברור לי שזו ההחלטה הטובה יותר... ועדיין יש חלק קטן בי שרוצה לדעת שאני יכולה לבצע קניות בלי לדפוק חשבון... (לא, לא הייתי עושה את זה בכל מקרה... אני לא קונה שוקו בלי להתייעץ איתו... אבל אני אוהבת להרגיש שאני יכולה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Amazing18 (13/1/13)

גם וגם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אנחנו פתחנו חשבון משותף עוד לפני שהוא הציע לי נישואין משום שהתכנון היה לגור ביחד שנה לפני החתונה (ידענו שנתחתן כששנינו נסיים ללמוד..) ולכן החשבון המשותף היה לחסכון עבור שנת השכירות.
היום אנחנו כבר גרים ביחד, כל אחד נשאר גם עם חשבונות האישי כי אני לא אוהבת את העובדה שיש מישהו שרואה ועוקב אחרי מה שאני קונה (על אך שאני ממש לא בזבזנית...). החשבון המשותף משתף היום לשכירות, לתשלומי הבית ולקניות אוכל.
אני חושבת שזו היתה החלטה מעולה לפתוח חשבון מראש כך שהכסף יחסך ולא נחיה מהיד לפה - בכל זאת אנחנו עדין סטודנטים..
ומצד שני, חשוב לשמור על הפרטיות ולא לערב פלז'ר וביזנס


----------



## M2013 (13/1/13)

שנינו מאחדים וברור לנו שאנחנו מאחדים 
באנו מבתים שבהם להורים היו חשבונות מאוחדים ואנחנו לא רואים אופציה אחרת. לשנינו אין כוח להתחשבנויות מיותרות ואנחנו בין כה וכה יודעים כמה כל אחד מוציא כל חודש גם מבלי לאחד חשבונות אז למה לא.
שנינו עובדים ומרוויחים שכר נטו שהוא יחסית דומה אבל לשנינו גם יש תיקים ולי יש יותר ממנו, בגלל זה אנחנו עושים עכשיו הסכם ממון מסודר שישמור על הזכויות שלנו וימנע מחיכוכים מיותרים לאחר האיחוד. אנחנו מתכננים לעבור לחשבון שלו כי לו יש תנאים יותר טובים והתכנון שלנו כרגע הוא להעביר את המשכורת שלי ומה שנחליט מהיתרה לחשבון שלו.


----------



## Guronet (13/1/13)

אני מתקשה להבין איך ממחזרים משכנתא 
עם שני חשבונות שונים... רק מחשבון אחד? ואם זה החשבון של החצי והוא, חס וחלילה, מפוטר וחסר הכנסות? מאין נמחזר את המשכנתא?


----------



## יאנהלה (13/1/13)

אחרי התלבטות איחדנו 
אז כן היה קצת קשה לשנינו לוותר על החלק האישי הזה אבל-
בסופו של דבר הבנו שכך או כך אנחנו תלויים כלכלית אחד בשני. אם פתאום הוא יחליט להוציא הרבה כסף על משהו ולצמצם במסעדות או בחסכון להוצאה גדולה משותפת זה הרי ישפיע עלי. אם נחליט בשלב מסוים שמישהו מצמצם בעבודה כדי להישאר יותר עם הילדים אז אין סיבה שהבן זוג הזה יפגע כלכלית ויהיה לו פחות כסף להוצאות אישיות. באותו אופן אם מישהו מאיתנו ישנה פתאום כיוון מקצועי וכתוצאה מכך יתחיל להרוויח פחות.. ובכל מקרה על כל הדברים האלה אנחנו הרי נתייעץ אחד עם השני.
כיום אני מרוויחה משמעותית פחות כי אני בשלבי סיום תואר שני והוא עובד בהיי טק אבל אני מאמינה שעם הזמן נגיע לסדרי גודל דומים. 

פרקטית- אחרי סקר שוק שעשה הבן זוג אנחנו עברנו יחד לבנק אחר. כרגע באופן זמני יש לכל אחד חשבון גם משלו בבנק הקודם כי לשנינו היו חסכונות שלא היה ניתן לפתוח באופן מידי אבל נסגור את החשבונות כאשר נוכל (וכבר לא מתנהלים דרכם בכל מקרה).


----------



## yulka303 (13/1/13)

זהו, בנקודה למשל שהאמא תשאר בבית תקופה 
עם הילד, זה נראה לי די מוזר שהבעל כל חודש יצטרך להעביר איזה "קצבה" לחשבון שלה..


----------



## coffeetoffy (13/1/13)

חשבון שלישי 
לפני שנה וחצי עברנו לגור יחד והיה לנו ברור, ללא כל אופציה אחרת, שנפתח חשבון משותף להוצאות הדירה. בכל פעם שיצאנו למסעדה, לסרט, לבילוי פשוט שילמנו ממנו וכך מעולם לא יצא שהיינו צריכים להתקזז כי אני שילמתי על תשתית האינטרנט והוא על הyes וכו'. רוב החברים שלנו עשו את אותו הדבר מיד אחרינו. 

מהחשבונות הפרטיים הגדרנו הוראת קבע חודשית על סך של X שקלים שעוברים בכל 9 לחודש לחשבון המשותף. הוצאות אישיות יוצאות מהחשבון הפרטי והוצאות בית ובילוי מהחשבון המשותף. 

לאחר החתונה ככל הנראה נשאיר את החשבונות הפרטיים עם החסכונות בשלב הראשון, ואת המשכורות נעביר למשותף. 

משכנתא תצא מהמשותף.


----------



## רווקה מן המניין (13/1/13)

חיים משותפים 
הוא הציע לי באותו שבוע שקנינו דירה, כשאת מבינה שזה הולך לכיוון הזה, מבחינת הבנק אפילו, הרבה יותר קל לבקש משכנתא.
מעבר לזה, הוא מאזן אותי, אנחנו יושבים וחושבים מאיפה לחסוך, כמה לכל אחד יצא באשראי (ולא בחטטנות אלא באמת בקטע של חיסכון), הוא הרבה יותר אחראי ממני לכסף ולכן עדיף שהוא יהיה בעל השליטה בחשבון כי לי לא ממש איכפת...
בנוסף, אני גם נוטה הרבה הרבה פחות לקנות מאז שאנחנו בחשבון משותף כי אני יודעת שהוא "יראה" וזה דווקא טוב עבורי ועבור העו"ש שלנו.
דבר אחרון, ראיתי את ההורים שלי עושים הפוך וזו הייתה טעות, בגלל שהם הפרידו, תמיד אימא שלי סיפרה שהיא לא ידעה כמה יש לאבא שלי, הכל היה מסתורי והיא מצידה בזבזה בלי הכרה ובסופו של דבר נשארה בלי שקל כשהם התגרשו (וגם בלי דירה, כי הוא קנה אותה בלעדיה לפני החתונה). 

לכן, יש דברים שאמנם הם רגשיים ויש דברים שהם כלכליים.
לפני שאיחדנו, הרגשתי שהיו התחשבנויות, היום אין, וכיף לי עם זה.


----------



## המרחפת (14/1/13)

משותף. 
דווקא בגלל שלא מתחשבנים, זה הפך הכל להרבה יותר נוח. 

קודם כל, רצינו לאחד עוד לפני החתונה, אבל בכל הדחיינות שלנו יצא שעשינו את זה רק 5 חודשים אח"כ. 

לו היה אינטרס מאד ברור: הוא גרוע בניירת, ולהעביר את האחריות על זה אליי מאד הקל עליו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני חושבת שאם ההוצאות משותפות ויש אמון בבן הזוג, אין שום סיבה שלא יהיה אחרת, מה גם שכל יועץ כלכלי יגיד שאין היגיון בהחזקה של יותר מחשבון אחד. 

את רוב הוצאות החתונה שלא היו מטעם ההורים אני שילמתי פשוט כי הייתי בפלוס שהתאים לכך, ובהתאם אני קיבלתי את כל הצ'קים כדי לכסות את ההוצאות. 

עשינו סקר שוק וכיוון ששנינו עובדי הוראה מאד השתלם לנו לפתוח חשבון דווקא בבנק שלישי. אני יכולה לומר לך שבמקרים שאין צד שהוא עובד מדינה, רוב הבנקים מציעים תנאים דומים. הרבה יותר משמעותי לבחור סניף שבו תקבלו שירות טוב מאשר בנק.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/1/13)

אצלנו, החשבון הוא משותף 
גם מסיבה של איחוד - כי אנחנו מאמינים שאיחוד חשבונות זה גם איחוד המשפחה וגם מסיבות פרקטיות - יותר קל לעקוב ככה על ההוצאות של שנינו כמשפחה, יותר קל לנו לחסוך כשאנחנו רואים שאנחנו ביחד מצליחים לחסוך יותר (כי הקצת של כל אחד משמעותי יותר ביחד). 
בנוסף, אף אחד לא מתחשבן עם השני ושנינו יודעים שאנחנו עושים כמיטב יכולתנו על מנת לחסוך. ממילא, אם יש הוצאה גדולה היא נובעת מהחלטה משותפת ודברים גדולים אנחנו כמובן נרכוש ביחד.


----------



## karmititu (14/1/13)

גם וגם.. 
אמנם אני לא נשואה אבל לפי מה שאני חושבת כל אחת צריכה לשמור על חשבון שלה שיהיה פחות פעיל וישאר שם כסף לכל צרה שלא תבוא ואת הכסף מהחתונה וכל מה שיבוא אחר כך להכניס כבר לחשבון משותף.
להשאיר חשבון משלך זו החלטה טובה בגלל שאם יקרה מצב שבו תצטרכי לשכור עו"ד בלי שבת הזוג תדע אם הכסף של היעוץ יגיע מהחשבון המשותך אין סיכוי שהיא לא תדע ובכלל תמיד עדיף לשמור כסף בצד שהוא רק שלך..


----------



## שדמת (15/1/13)

חשבון משותף בנוסף לחשבונות נפרדים 
אנחנו נישאנו זו לזו בגיל מבוגר יחסית, לאחר שכל אחת כבר צברה חסכונות ונכסים משלה.
מצד שני, כזוג נשוי יש לנו הרבה מאוד הוצאות משותפות (למעשה, כמעט כל ההוצאות הן משותפות...). וגם את הצ'קים של החתונה היה צריך להפקיד איפהשהוא.
לכן לפני החתונה פתחנו חשבון משותף, אבל לא סגרנו את החשבונות הקודמים. ההכנסות של כל אחת נכנסות לחשבון שלה, אבל אנחנו מפקידות בהוראת קבע כסף מדי חודש לחשבון המשותף, וממנו משלמות את כל ההוצאות המשותפות. שם גם הפקדנו את כל מתנוןת החתונה, ושם גם יש חסכון משותף (לצרכים משותפים). מצד שני, לכל אחת יש גם חסכונות פרטיים משלה בחשבונות הפרטייים.
השיטה הזו אולי הכי בזבזנית מבחינת עמלות בנקים, אבל בעיני אידיאלית לבני זוג שכבר צברו נכסים או חסכונות משמעותיים לפני הנישואין. בנוסף, מהחשבון המשותף אפשר לקנות כל מה שמוסכם על שני הצדדים, לשלם חשבונות וכו', אבל אם צד אחד רוצה לקנות משהו שנראה בזבוז בעיני הצד השני - הוא קונה אותו מכספו הפרטי, מה שמאוד מועיל לשלום הבית.
זה דורש כמובן שההכנסות יהיו גדולות יותר מההוצאות השוטפות, אחרת לא נשאר כלום בחשבונות הפרטיים...


----------

